# Sailboat Charter/Rental Near Buffalo, NY



## cristamd (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if any of you knew of decent places to rent/charter a sailboat for one day this weekend within say 2 hours drive of Buffalo, NY, ideally on Lake Erie or Ontario (there's a place on Lake Chatauqua we might go with, but that lake isn't quite the same treat). We'd like to do it this weekend (tomorrow...) which would be 6/7 or 6/8. I haven't had a lot of luck with my google searching, so I thought maybe someone here could help.

Thanks in advance,
~Matt


----------

